# Two Triggers



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Video Link: http://vimeo.com/74171831

Nothing crazy exciting, but shot two nice size triggers on Saturday. Unfortunately I forgot my lionfish pole spear, because they were plentiful along with the endangered red snapper.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice trigger! Looks like a great snapper spot.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Nice trigger! Looks like a great snapper spot.


Thanks, and definately a good snapper spot. To bad it is not in state waters for the additional October season.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool Video.....Looks like maybe some old bread racks or coops and bread racks??


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been watching the videos on the spearfishing forum, and everyone strings their triggerfish through the mouth and gills. Will the stringer not go through the eyes like other fishes or is there other reason or reasons why? Just curious!!!!
Nice video!! BTW


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

papermaker said:


> I have been watching the videos on the spearfishing forum, and everyone strings their triggerfish through the mouth and gills. Will the stringer not go through the eyes like other fishes or is there other reason or reasons why? Just curious!!!!
> Nice video!! BTW


Because they will bite the shit out of you. There is a video on here somewhere of someone getting bitten and you can hear him scream through his reg on the video.


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

VERY GOOD REASON!!!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

jamesw21 said:


> Because they will bite the shit out of you. There is a video on here somewhere of someone getting bitten and you can hear him scream through his reg on the video.


Yep, I had multiple tears in an old wetsuit from those dang triggers. Luckily, they never got a hold of any skin on me. But others have been bit pretty good. And they don't let go either.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Chicken coops not bread racks!*

Those are old Chicken Coops! Big snapper way up in the water column!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

jamesw21 said:


> Because they will bite the shit out of you. There is a video on here somewhere of someone getting bitten and you can hear him scream through his reg on the video.


Here it is. 



 Have the sound turned up. Funny stuff when it is not you.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, that is exactly how it goes when the guy is wearing a wetsuit too. Classic bite on the inner thigh.


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Plattinum said:


> Here it is. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCf4tpmCYHg Have the sound turned up. Funny stuff when it is not you.


Definately Hillarious!!!!! If it is not you!!!! OUCH!!!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been bite in the hand because one swam up the stringer and grabbed ahold of my finger. Now I make sure I go in the mouth first and then out the gills, that way if I need more room on my stringer I can push him down w/o gettling bit.
Oh yeah and when I unclip the stringer, he's not facing the exit.


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I've been bite in the hand because one swam up the stringer and grabbed ahold of my finger. Now I make sure I go in the mouth first and then out the gills, that way if I need more room on my stringer I can push him down w/o gettling bit.
> Oh yeah and when I unclip the stringer, he's not facing the exit.


 Never thought a Triggerfish would get that much respect. Now I know!!!!!


----------

